# Splitting a digital signal



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

OK, I'm open to re-direction if I'm approaching this the wrong way--what I'd like to do is split a digitally supplied sub signal three ways. 

My current source is an HTPC with an Asus Xonar ST card for sound--I know the I2S signals and I (finally) got a card for converting them to analog. What I'd like to do is send the digital signal to my MiniDSP, for equalization of the subs (x2) as well as sending them to the card-DAC for an un-equalized signal to my bass-kickers in my chair (It kind of seems ridiculous to me that I'm putting so much effort into shaking my chair, but hey, I gotta see what it's like, and this is all about play, isn't it?). 

I don't know anything about the signal strength needed to transfer a digital signal. The ASUS card has a 26 socket ribbon cable for transferring the power/data to the HDAV DAC card. I need to tap some (not all) of those lines to the MiniDSP while also allowing the signal to get to the DAC card without degradation. The only solution I can think of is to solder individual wires. Does anyone know of a pre-fabricated way to tap individual signals from a ribbon cable into a pin header? Or maybe something different?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Trying to passively split digital signals is a very bad idea, the most likely outcome is corrupt data. The best thing to do would be to send the signal to the DAC and split the DAC's analog output, feed the MiniDSP from the analog signal.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks. Not what I wanted to hear, but basically what I expected. I think I can get both equalized and unequalized signals from the MiniDSP both analog and digital. We'll see.


----------

